# Seiko Decisionâ€¦ Please Help!



## shearer27 (Feb 21, 2011)

Apologies if this has been asked before (I've done a search but cannot see the answer) but I'm looking to buy a new SEIKO but I have a shortlist of the following watches and need your help on deciding which one to get - any Seiko experts out there? My budget is approx. Â£100.

I need your opinions, (good or bad), and from these I will make a decision - I hope!

The watches are:

SRP031K1

SNZG15J1

SNZG15K1

SNA113P1

SNDA19P1

SNDA79P1

SNN079P2

SNDA57P1

SNN233P1

Sorry for the long list but this is why I need your help! I know that they may not be to everyone's taste but I like the look of them and just wanted to know if anyone has any of the listed, what they think of them or if I should steer clear. What are the plus points etc. that kind of thing. Just want to be clear that I make the right choice before splashing the cash.

I don't want a leather strap as I have found that these break after a while. Nylon or steel seem to be the way forward for me. Nothing sculpted or modern looking - I like the military look - clean and simple.

Cheers everyone, much appreciated. I await your responses and will let you know which watch I go for asapâ€¦ watch (get it) this space!


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

shearer27 said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before (I've done a search but cannot see the answer) but I'm looking to buy a new SEIKO but I have a shortlist of the following watches and need your help on deciding which one to get - any Seiko experts out there? My budget is approx. Â£100.
> 
> I need your opinions, (good or bad), and from these I will make a decision - I hope!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.

Looking through that rather *looooong* list and googling, most of what you are looking at are very similar with only subtle differences. I'd recommend making a list of the exact features you want from the watch you're looking to buy, so date, day, chrono, water resistance then see which of these models does that. Then i'd say look at average prices to see if what you are looking for is in your budget.

That should cut the list down to two or three. Search them out at jewellers if you can to try them on, or come back to here then to ask what people think with a few pictures...

Enjoy your search, I've got a Seiko SNK809K2, which might fit the bill for your style too - water resistance to about 50m i think, full auto, clear case back, a lovely watch that you can often get for about Â£50 max...










(nicked from another forum :lookaround: )


----------



## shearer27 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the 'swift' reply 'sparrow' - I think that after such a long initial list - I have whittled my choice down to two Seikos that I have had my eye on recently. They are the SNZG15J1 and the SNDA21P1. Can anyone shed any light on these two watches - which one I should go for? I know it comes down to personal preference but I don't know much about Seikos (although I did buy my better half one about 10 years ago and it is still going strong). Sorry for the poor photos - SNZG15J1 on left.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

or










well the 5 on the seiko is for the five essential features of the watch, namely shock resistant, water resistant, automatic, and day and date display. take a look at the specs - plus look up if these are autos or quartz etc. I like both, although the chrono is a bit busy for my tastes.

Take a pick yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

shearer27 said:


> Thanks for the 'swift' reply 'sparrow' - I think that after such a long initial list - I have whittled my choice down to two Seikos that I have had my eye on recently. They are the SNZG15J1 and the SNDA21P1. Can anyone shed any light on these two watches - which one I should go for? I know it comes down to personal preference but I don't know much about Seikos (although I did buy my better half one about 10 years ago and it is still going strong). Sorry for the poor photos - SNZG15J1 on left.


Given the two pictured above, IMHO it would boil down to whether you would utilize the chrono enough to justify its probable higher cost. (And since you said you didn't want leather straps, you may want to factor in cost/availability of replacement straps/bracelets.)


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Personally I'd go for the Seiko 5 - cleaner lines and I like the fact it doesn't need battery changes.

Good luck which ever you choose. :thumbsup:

Rich

:cheers:


----------



## shearer27 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies - at the moment I can get both watches for the same cost. One obviously is auto and the other quartz. I know I said originally that I didn't want leather as I have always found them a bit weak after a while although I have never owned a Seiko before so their straps may well be of superior quality from what I have had in the past. I'm thinking that if I go for leather I could always replace with a nylon strap in the future maybe? I like the chrono because of the darkened steel case - rather than a blingy shiney steel case.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

you can always darken up the other one, if you google bead blasting you should get an idea of the colour change that can be achieve. I'd agree, the 5 has a nicer face, and if you beaded it it would look lovely :man_in_love:


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

shearer27 said:


> Thanks for the 'swift' reply 'sparrow' - I think that after such a long initial list - I have whittled my choice down to two Seikos that I have had my eye on recently. They are the SNZG15J1 and the SNDA21P1. Can anyone shed any light on these two watches - which one I should go for? I know it comes down to personal preference but I don't know much about Seikos (although I did buy my better half one about 10 years ago and it is still going strong). Sorry for the poor photos - SNZG15J1 on left.


Given the choices....I like the Seiko 5


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

shearer27 said:


> Thanks for the replies - at the moment I can get both watches for the same cost. One obviously is auto and the other quartz. I know I said originally that I didn't want leather as I have always found them a bit weak after a while although I have never owned a Seiko before so their straps may well be of superior quality from what I have had in the past. I'm thinking that if I go for leather I could always replace with a nylon strap in the future maybe? I like the chrono because of the darkened steel case - rather than a blingy shiney steel case.


If DIY on the strap change, thewatchprince.com has a how-to tutorial on that. A springbar tool would be most helpful also.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Go for the 5. Its a fab watch. Its automatic so no battery to change and the size is spot on. Very clear and unfussy face. Bullet-proof as all seikos are. You can't go wrong.

I frequently change the straps around on mine, its easy to do and you can dramatically alter the look of the watch. It strange how a simple strap change can seemingly alter the look.

Anyway, whatever you do you can't go wrong with a Seiko. They have always been super value for money.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

newwy said:


> Bullet-proof as all seikos are. You can't go wrong.


That's not "bullet-proof". THIS is bullet proof:

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f43/how-really-tough-g-shock-torture-inside-57302.html


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

If it was me the Seiko 5.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

The 5 for me too. Stylishly simple and effective.


----------



## shearer27 (Feb 21, 2011)

To those that responded - a big thank you for your replies - much appreciated. It looks like the majority of you prefer the Seiko Auto 5 so guess what - I've gone for the SNDA21P1 just to be a little different! Got a good deal (I think) at Â£99 - half RRP - and I don't think that's too bad for a Seiko chrono. I preferred the gunmetal casing and the overall 'military' inspired design against the brushed steel of the SNZG15J1 and it's more simplified face. I will get some pictures up as soon as I receive the watch and I will let you know what I think of the watch.


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

The white faced version of this is stlii available

SNKF11K

Its a massive 44mm and is known as the "BFS" Looks similar to the one you posted. Tey come on SS bracelets too althought the face is slightly different (no numeral round the outside.

I have one and can reccommend that


----------

